# Confessions



## Bishop (May 19, 2014)

Okay, since my "Ask Bishop" thread has died down, it's time for a new Bishop creation that gets all the boys and girls posting fun and interesting things that makes everyone go "Wow, that Bishop sure has life figured out. Let's kill him."

I propose (and by propose, I mean I CREATED) a thread wherein we confess those little guilty moments/habits/likes and dislikes of our lives for the internet to judge and shame us. Doesn't have to be major, just something small that you've always felt a little guilt-ridden over, or something you're embarrassed about.

I'll start, of course!

_I like the Lord of the Rings movies better than the books._ I'm sorry, but I really just got tired of reading about all the back story, all the names who never appeared in the actual story, and the characters that did show up were a little... stiff. Tolkien is a fantastic world builder and story-teller, but his character personalities were a little lacking in the original books, and I honestly think Jackson did a good job of breathing a new life into them. SHAME ME AT YOUR WILL.

Whew, that feels a lot better...

OH! And I can't stop singing "Let It Go" from "Frozen" in my head. Seriously, it's like my brain has it on repeat, usually right when she says, "The cold never bothered me anyway!"


----------



## Schrody (May 19, 2014)

I don't like LOTR, not books not films. I haven't read Harry Potter and won't, I saw two or three films. I never saw Frozen. 

I like to scare my older cat, sneaking behind his back, then quickly lay my hands on him, poor thing, he always shake like when you scare a human. I don't feel guilty. 

I don't know how to blow a chewing gum bubble, nor ordinary balloon. I'm a terrible swimmer. Anything else?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 19, 2014)

I am an old school metalhead from the 80's. I love hair bands.

But, and this is something I have told no one but my girlfriend, I love me some Phil Collins and Prince music. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Greimour (May 19, 2014)

Bishop said:


> _I like the Lord of the Rings movies better than the books._ I'm sorry, but I really just got tired of reading about all the back story, all the names who never appeared in the actual story, and the characters that did show up were a little... stiff. Tolkien is a fantastic world builder and story-teller, but his character personalities were a little lacking in the original books, and I honestly think Jackson did a good job of breathing a new life into them. SHAME ME AT YOUR WILL.



Well. I feel the same way. I love the world, the story - but the books I feel much the same about and I only like the films to a certain degree that I can't even measure. It is somewhere between "meh" and "like"

-

Hmm.. confessions.

I once had my heart broken to the point that I don't think it can be repaired. I occasionally date but I feel bad on the girl for not being able to love her so find a cowardly excuse to end it - or else I create millions of reasons until they end it (if that fails I revert back to cowardly reasons to end it)... If I do ever 'love' again, I will probably stalk her for the rest of her life. (or mine) ... One of my reasons for ending a relationship was moving 100 miles away - when it didn't work, I moved back and ended it anyway. Another excuse was that I don't want kids even though sometimes I think I actually do - she said she wouldn't have kids either if that's what I wanted, so I angrily shouted at her for giving up on children - and I ended it. ... Since I 'lost the ability' to love, I have lost passion in pretty much everything (including reading and writing) - the only passion that really remains are seeds that occasionally slip through my fingers - yet I am too scared to plant them for losing one of the few things remaining to me.

- Were it not for my family who have all the love that remains within me, I don't know if I would still be around.

... I guess that's a kind of depressing confession, huh?

***

P.S. The love for the _world_ of Lord of the Rings is a different kind of love. Also - that love was created before my heart was broken so it falls within boundaries of exception.



T.S.Bowman said:


> Phil Collins *hangs head in shame*



Lift that head back up!!! Phil Collins is Awesome!


----------



## Riptide (May 19, 2014)

I blew air at these little mice and watched them scatter. I did it so many times they ran from anything human related, like a loving hand, which I think I did them a blessing because they were breed to be eaten anyway. Um... my friends trust me with no animals. I have a long track record of animals dying in my presence. Some suffocate, some kill their roommates, snapping their neck. Others drink oil (okay, not in my presence, but after we gave him away) some are massacred by the dog, then by the cats revenge... um... starvation... (little sisters fault) Down the drain... let me see, anything else? Some turn out retarded after birth and are self destructive.


----------



## Schrody (May 19, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I am an old school metalhead from the 80's. I love hair bands.
> 
> But, and this is something I have told no one but my girlfriend, I love me some Phil Collins and Prince music. *hangs head in shame*



What?  I LOVE Phil Collins! Especially "Easy Lover". Yes, I love '80's music, and I'm proud of it! :smile:



Riptide said:


> I blew air at these little mice and watched them scatter. I did it so many times they ran from anything human related, like a loving hand, which I think I did them a blessing because they were breed to be eaten anyway. Um... my friends trust me with no animals. I have a long track record of animals dying in my presence. Some suffocate, some kill their roommates, snapping their neck. Others drink oil (okay, not in my presence, but after we gave him away) some are massacred by the dog, then by the cats revenge... um... starvation... (little sisters fault) Down the drain... let me see, anything else? Some turn out retarded after birth and are self destructive.



I'm sorry, but this is f***ing disturbing!


----------



## Bishop (May 19, 2014)

Some of these took a bit of a dark turn, so I'm going to bring it around again!

I've yet to tell my wife just how much I enjoy musical theater. Well, the good ones anyway. Seriously, how the HELL did "Rent" get so popular?


----------



## escorial (May 19, 2014)

i tried to pick a bug up with a tissue paper the other day but pressed to hard....felt bad about that


----------



## stormageddon (May 19, 2014)

Greimour said:


> I once had my heart broken to the point that I don't think it can be repaired.



Same here v.v twice. Unrequited love, because apparently not everyone is bi. And then the only girl to ever fall in love with me gave up and got a boyfriend just before I realized I had feelings for her - if I ever see God, we're gonna have a serious talk =_=

My confession...I do all my best writing on the toilet, and I am obsessed with documentaries about fat people. Can't decide which is the bigger shame e.e


----------



## Bishop (May 19, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> if I ever see God, we're gonna have a serious talk =_=



Hey! I'm doing my best, here. You know how many people pray to me EVERYDAY? And most of those prayers come on SUNDAY! My day off! And then there's people in the middle east fighting for dirt that I sold a LONG time ago.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 19, 2014)

I used to be a massive thief. Didn't matter who's it was or what it was, I would take that shizz like it was oxygen. I also kicked a hedgehog once, accidentally mind you, but kicked nonetheless.

Does confessing mean I go to heaven now? This is the future of the Catholic Church - online confessions. Mark my words.


----------



## Reject (May 19, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> This is the future of the Catholic Church - online confessions. Mark my words.



I confess on reading this, I felt a sense of relief for the choir boys.


----------



## Riptide (May 19, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> I used to be a massive thief. Didn't matter who's it was or what it was, I would take that shizz like it was oxygen..


I've always wanted to be a thief. How was it?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 19, 2014)

I am infatuated with most women I meet. 90% onward.

Bad news bears.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 19, 2014)

Riptide said:


> I've always wanted to be a thief. How was it?



Always follow your dreams. Quite a buzz as well as a lot of free stuff. Quite horrible if you get caught, though. I impulse stole something not all that long ago and it surprised me a bit. Right little mug, aren't I.


----------



## Bishop (May 19, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Always follow your dreams. Quite a buzz as well as a lot of free stuff. Quite horrible if you get caught, though. I impulse stole something not all that long ago and it surprised me a bit. Right little mug, aren't I.



The only things I steal are hearts and panties.

And the latter is only because I think it's hilarious when my wife is scouring the house for a certain pair.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 19, 2014)

We have a self-confessed pantie sniffer in our ranks, how lovely. I have thought this for some time, but we as a group and forum must undoubtedly be the coolest people on the internet. I just can't see anyone realistically topping us. Particularly with Bishop's latest confession


----------



## Schrody (May 19, 2014)

Bishop said:


> The only things I steal are hearts and panties.
> 
> And the latter is only because I think it's hilarious when my wife is scouring the house for a certain pair.



You want a divorce for your B-day?


----------



## Lisa (May 19, 2014)

My name is Lisa, and I loved the Twilight saga. *ducking*  :O

Often, my kids and husband will have a cereal buffet for lunch and supper because I am so enthralled in a book that I can't bear the thought of putting it down to cook a proper meal. Mother of the year, RIGHT HERE!! <-------

AND THANK YOU!! I have been stuck in the middle of the second book of the Lord of the Rings trilogy, since 2005.


----------



## deBroglie (May 19, 2014)

I tell people my true passion is history or writing, but I confess I lie every time I say it. My true passion lays with analytical chemistry. I just can't pursue it.

I'm also really happy I'm in a sorority. I tell people that it's just tedious and irritating, because I don't want people to judge me for actually liking being in as sorority. 

Those are really petty confessions.


----------



## Guy Faukes (May 19, 2014)

Lisa said:


> My name is Lisa, and I loved the Twilight saga. *ducking*  :O



Hmm... this forum doesn't offer a "dislike" button... for that post alone I think we should get Cran on it 


Well, my turn, I guess... I'm writing a fictional book but haven't read a fictional novel in over three years D:


----------



## popsprocket (May 19, 2014)

I _still_ lift my foot off the accelerator when I go past bus stops and pedestrians just so that they can hear my little sports car burble along as though it's not powered by a toaster. Because, if you can't impress a teenager with a loud exhaust, then what's the point?


----------



## Cran (May 19, 2014)

danielstj said:


> I am infatuated with most women I meet. 90% onward.


Not sure of the percentage, but that's been a lifelong affliction for me - well, started with girls my own age and older, and progressed to women when I was tall enough to meet them eye-to-eye.


Considering the potential of a thread like this, just a gentle reminder of Da Rules -


> *Content Which Encourages Illegal Activity: * Except within the  creative boards and with the proper disclaimer, posts which encourage  illegal activity will be edited or removed. Again this is at staff  discretion and is not open to debate.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 19, 2014)

I confess that I am such a contrarian that, even though I previously had no desire to encourage illegal activity, Cran's timely reminder makes me _want _to encourage illegal activity.

I confess that I am really looking forward to my kids going to college and moving out of my house, even though I am quite fond of them.

On the topic of college, I confess that I went to a fancy pants college but don't think my kids would benefit from doing the same.


----------



## midnightpoet (May 19, 2014)

This is going to be hard from some people to believe, but I rarely answer the phone when it rings.  I know the numbers of the people I want to talk to, and unless I'm waiting for a call the heck with it.  The 800 numbers are either a scam or somebody trying to sell you something.  They can leave a message, danged if I'm going to answer.  I guess it's because I spent my working days on the phone and was required to answer the darned thing.  So why do I even have a phone?  Beats me.  Excuse me while i crawl back into my cave.  I think we're having triceratops stew.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 19, 2014)

midnightpoet said:


> This is going to be hard from some people to believe, but I rarely answer the phone when it rings.  I know the numbers of the people I want to talk to, and unless I'm waiting for a call the heck with it.



I confess to this one as well. If I don't recognize the number, I won't answer. I figure if it's important enough, then they'll leave a message or call back.


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2014)

screening of phone calls?  absholutely shhhocking...


----------



## Bishop (May 20, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> We have a self-confessed pantie sniffer in our ranks, how lovely. I have thought this for some time, but we as a group and forum must undoubtedly be the coolest people on the internet. I just can't see anyone realistically topping us. Particularly with Bishop's latest confession




I prefer to be called "thief of silken undies" actually!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 20, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I prefer to be called "thief of silken undies" actually!



DUDE...I see nothing wrong with the other term since the ones yer stealing belong to _your _wife and not someone else'


----------



## Bishop (May 20, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> DUDE...I see nothing wrong with the other term since the ones yer stealing belong to _your _wife and not someone else'



I do my best to do two things everyday:

1) Go out of my way to make my wife's life better/show my love.
2) Antagonize my wife in some small way.

It keeps her on her toes.


----------



## Cran (May 20, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I prefer to be called "thief of silken undies" actually!


The Undie-Taker?


----------



## stormageddon (May 20, 2014)

Along these lines, another confession...my first "boyfriend" turned out to be a sexual deviant. I discovered this the day after I ended our three-day romance. I ended it because he took me to a graveyard for our first date - with the right person, that can be pulled off as cool, but the fact that he tricked me into it...so that's my love life v.v


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> Along these lines, another confession...my first "boyfriend" turned out to be a sexual deviant. I discovered this the day after I ended our three-day romance. I ended it because he took me to a graveyard for our first date - with the right person, that can be pulled off as cool, but the fact that he tricked me into it...so that's my love life v.v



I had close encounters with graveyard. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pluralized (May 20, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> Along these lines, another confession...my first "boyfriend" turned out to be a sexual deviant. I discovered this the day after I ended our three-day romance. I ended it because he took me to a graveyard for our first date - with the right person, that can be pulled off as cool, but the fact that he tricked me into it...so that's my love life v.v



Creepy. And brilliant. 






Kidding, of course.


----------



## stormageddon (May 20, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Creepy. And brilliant.
> 
> 
> Kidding, of course.



Of course. Totally not the sort of thing you'd do 

And Schrody, what sort of close encounters? Did you encounter my ex? He uses graveyards as his hunting grounds...


----------



## Apple Ice (May 20, 2014)

Oh yes, sorry. Any criminal advice was purely jokingly. I often find myself becoming a Sith Lord one way or another. Don't steal, I was joking. My impulse theft was a 1p sweet about a year and a half ago, btw, I'm just not that hardcore anymore.

Girls aren't in to graveyards anymore? That would explain a lot of my failings. What hope is there of romance and seduction if surprise graveyard shifts have gone out of fashion. So picky, Storm


----------



## stevesh (May 20, 2014)

I've never read any of the Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter or Twilight books, nor have I seen any of the movies, nor have I seen any of the Star Wars movies. I did read the first ten pages of 50 Shades of Grey.

My all-time favorite movie is Jaws, followed by any of the Ernest (Jim Varney) films.


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> Of course. Totally not the sort of thing you'd do
> 
> And Schrody, what sort of close encounters? Did you encounter my ex? He uses graveyards as his hunting grounds...



That's :-$ a secret. Your ex? Who knows?  This guy is my ex too, so they could be the same person 



stevesh said:


> I've never read any of the Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter or Twilight books, nor have I seen any of the movies, nor have I seen any of the Star Wars movies. I did read the first ten pages of 50 Shades of Grey.
> 
> My all-time favorite movie is Jaws, followed by any of the Ernest (Jim Varney) films.



You didn't saw Star Wars???!! :disillusionment:

Just kidding.  

How do you like Bruce?


----------



## Pluralized (May 20, 2014)

Ah, confessions. 

Once, as a teenager in a fit of drunken jealous rage, I went outside the house and punched the pickets off my buddy's parents' fence. A brawl ensued, with kids pouring out of the house to stop me vandalizing the fence. Someone called the cops, who showed up shortly thereafter and lined us all up, taking our IDs and trying to decide if they wanted to bring out the paddywagon. I'd lost my glasses in the melee and my shirt. As the officer took my license and went to his car, I bolted. 

*Fuzzy stretch*

Later that night, I recall walking up to street signs, squinting with no glasses to read them. Made my way back to the house and the cops were long gone. Everybody was pissed at me, and rightly so. They'd found my glasses and shirt, thankfully, so I was able to move on to the next party. 

*Fuzzy stretch*

Woke at home in the morning with severe cottonmouth. A loud knock on the door, and my mom answers it with a resigned, "Hi, officer." Surges of bile and fear made their way up my esophagus. The cop, obviously not involved in the action the night before, was super nice and handed me my license. He gave me a $40 ticket for obstructing and hauled ass. I went back to sleep, marveling at my luck. 


(Bishop - I also have Frozen stuck in my head; I feel your pain. My daughter has that crappy thing on perpetual repeat.)


----------



## InstituteMan (May 20, 2014)

I was under the impression that (1) everyone screened phone calls, and (2) everyone had a possibly drunken teen sex experience in a graveyard at least once back in the day.

Bishop, on the other hand, dude, . . . I dunno what to say.


----------



## Bishop (May 20, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> I was under the impression that (1) everyone screened phone calls, and (2) everyone had a possibly drunken teen sex experience in a graveyard at least once back in the day.
> 
> Bishop, on the other hand, dude, . . . I dunno what to say.



Don't act like you're not impressed. 



Pluralized said:


> (Bishop - I also have Frozen stuck in my head; I feel your pain. My daughter has that crappy thing on perpetual repeat.)



I think that's what makes my end of it a little sad. I have no children


----------



## aj47 (May 20, 2014)

My guilty pleasure is raw food.  Butter, uncooked pasta, that sort of thing.  Not meat though -- ick.  And bacon.  I will buy bacon for cooking and cook it up 3 slices at a time and snack on it so that the five slices I need for dinner are there, but the rest is long gone by then.

My other guilt is frosting out of a can.  Oh my, but that's yummy, especially dipping cookies/biscuits in.

I rarely visit graveyards but the flowers tend to be pretty and most people don't notice if you nab a bouquet.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 20, 2014)

*1. *I kinda think _Star War_s is terrible. Mark Hamill and Carrie Fischer _cannot _act. Yoda, the siths and all the dark stuff is cool -- lifelong classic status, no question -- but all the goofy-ass characters, overacted lines, vomit-inducing scripts and morally retarded nonsense is unbearable to me. There, I said it. I've wanted to say that for ten years, but my god do people like those movies. HOW? Anyway, Vader rules, and it looks fantastic on screen. I'm playing up my anger of course .

*2.* I'm quite attracted to older women. Helen Mirren, Susan Sarandon, Teri Hatcher, Sigourney Weaver, Kate Mulgrew, Rachel Weisz, Pam Grier, Michelle Yeoh, Monica Bellucci, Kim Cattrall, and it goes on. . . In fact, I can't think of someone my own age that I like (22). I have no line to draw; I'm like a fairground with no height restrictions, you gotta help me!  

*3.* I secretly like Cradle of Filth, especially their albums Nymphetamine and Midian. I pretend I just listen to them as a joke to my family now, because I'm pretty sure they think I'm intimate with the dead. 

*4.* I have serious difficulty reading analog clocks without numbers. I get confused over which is three and which is nine. _Some children have mastered this._

*5.* I downloaded pictures of a Finnish girl from Google images when I was 12 and pretended she was my girlfriend to the kids at school. Her name was Yeniffer; she liked ice-skating and hot chocolate, and she had a pet polar bear. Well, probably. . . You have to commit to the insane fantasy.


----------



## Bishop (May 20, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> *1. *I kinda think _Star War_s is terrible.



I thought Star Wars was the greatest thing ever... until I watched my first episode of Star Trek: TNG. Suddenly, sci-fi seemed so much better than Star Wars could ever hope to have been...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 20, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I thought Star Wars was the greatest thing ever... until I watched my first episode of Star Trek: TNG. Suddenly, sci-fi seemed so much better than Star Wars could ever hope to have been...



I bet at least 7/10 people would say Star Trek is boring and Star Wars is one of the best franchises ever. I don't compare them personally, that's crazy when people battle the two (they're nothing like each other), but if I did I'd say: One has realistic space politics, believable characters, complicated adult themes, science fact (revelation, even), and constant evolution of its characters. The other one is Star Wars.

Anyway, I like 'em both in different ways. The dark, gritty side of SW is magnificent, and the soundtrack.


----------



## Bishop (May 20, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I bet at least 7/10 people would say Star Trek is boring and Star Wars is one of the best franchises ever.



7/10 people are dumb.


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I bet at least 7/10 people would say Star Trek is boring and Star Wars is one of the best franchises ever. I don't compare them personally, that's crazy when people battle the two (they're nothing like each other), but if I did I'd say: One has realistic space politics, believable characters, complicated adult themes, science fact (revelation, even), and constant evolution of its characters. The other one is Star Wars.
> 
> Anyway, I like 'em both in different ways. The dark, gritty side of SW is magnificent, and the soundtrack.



Nah, I like Star Trek more


----------



## Bishop (May 20, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Nah, I like Star Trek more



I knew there was a reason you were cool!


----------



## aj47 (May 20, 2014)

My problem with the Trek/Wars issue is that they're different so it's possible to like one more than the other, to like them both the same, or to hate them both. If you're one of the people with a mild preference, it's kinda rough because people with a rabid preference for the other tend to want to justify themselves to you.

Gosh, I don't care.  It's not important enough for me to care that passionately.

The designated hitter, though ...


----------



## Apple Ice (May 20, 2014)

If it's any consolation, I hate both franchises equally and wonder all the time why they're so big. You're all fools, I tell you, fools.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 20, 2014)

Yeah, it's like comparing _The Twilight Zone_ with _Goosebumps. 
_
I've never understood it, but some weird people like to win at everything. "Yo Bruce Lee would kick Muhammad Ali's ass yo, he was too fast for the cameras!" Oh shut uuuuup. Hate those kinds of conversations, and yet I love them. Darth Vader would beat the shit out of Picard brooo.

I like Star Trek because it's the Bible without magic tricks, or Aesop's Fables without animals. It's one of the smartest shows ever created, to me (TNG especially.) Fine if you don't like it of course. You didn't really explain why, but cool beans.


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I knew there was a reason you were cool!



Aaaand you still haven't found one!


----------



## kilroy214 (May 20, 2014)

I was at a house party with about 40 other peolpe and had drank an entire 5th of crappy vodka mixed with lemonade (my drink of choice back then) and had to pee.  The line to the one bathroom was perpetually a mile long, and I couldn't go outside because cops were parked down the block making sure no one tried to drive. I wound up, in a drunken stupor, making my way to a vacant part of the basement that was walled off from the partying that had the washer/dryer, and let loose a deluge into the host's cat's litter box, nearly flooding it.

Afterwords, grabbed a tall-boy and my guitar and went back to the party. I passed out sometime later on a couch in that basement, and woke the next morning to several cats bawling and my buddy's wife, who was trying to do a load of laundry, yelling at the cats, "Jesus Christ, what did you two do to the litter box!?"

Once I heard this, I had to look. The cats were sitting there scratching at what looked like a solid block of cement that used to be Tidy Cat. To this day, everyone  still thinks it was them.


----------



## Bishop (May 20, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Aaaand you still haven't found one!



:disillusionment:

Anywho, I have another confession!

When I work on Saturdays at my office... I go the whole day without shoes on. Just socks in my office.


----------



## Gumby (May 20, 2014)

For some strange reason I can't explain, I love to watch Ru Paul's Drag Races. Yep, I can watch them for hours.


----------



## stormageddon (May 20, 2014)

Bishop, when I perform with my band, me and the other guitarist always go in socks or bare feet, and then stand as close as we can to our amps without getting feedback. The vibrations make your toes feel really weird, and that distracts you from stage fright~

Last time we performed was really awkward though, because my lead is so cheap it somehow picks up the radio, and whenever there were gaps in the guitar all you could hear was some old man rambling about the weather on radio four e.e not very punk rock.


----------



## Bishop (May 20, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> Bishop, when I perform with my band, me and the other guitarist always go in socks or bare feet, and then stand as close as we can to our amps without getting feedback. The vibrations make your toes feel really weird, and that distracts you from stage fright~
> 
> Last time we performed was really awkward though, because my lead is so cheap it somehow picks up the radio, and whenever there were gaps in the guitar all you could hear was some old man rambling about the weather on radio four e.e not very punk rock.



Hah! Been there  I've played sans feet many times at volumes upward of 120db. Not recommended, by the way, turning your full stack up to 11 and playing "Bloodlines" by Dethklok without earplugs...


----------



## InstituteMan (May 20, 2014)

Bishop said:


> :disillusionment:
> 
> Anywho, I have another confession!
> 
> When I work on Saturdays at my office... I go the whole day without shoes on. Just socks in my office.



Amateur. I used to work in my office without shoes on weekdays. My secretary - or, as we were always supposed to call her, legal assistant - viewed that as yet further confirmation that I was totally insane, but whatever. I was a partner in the firm and not easily fired. Screw shoes.

The truth is, I am not wearing shoes right now, but since I am now out on my own my unshod state matters even less than before.


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> I was at a house party with about 40 other peolpe and had drank an entire 5th of crappy vodka mixed with lemonade (my drink of choice back then) and had to pee.  The line to the one bathroom was perpetually a mile long, and I couldn't go outside because cops were parked down the block making sure no one tried to drive. I wound up, in a drunken stupor, making my way to a vacant part of the basement that was walled off from the partying that had the washer/dryer, and let loose a deluge into the host's cat's litter box, nearly flooding it.
> 
> Afterwords, grabbed a tall-boy and my guitar and went back to the party. I passed out sometime later on a couch in that basement, and woke the next morning to several cats bawling and my buddy's wife, who was trying to do a load of laundry, yelling at the cats, "Jesus Christ, what did you two do to the litter box!?"
> 
> Once I heard this, I had to look. The cats were sitting there scratching at what looked like a solid block of cement that used to be Tidy Cat. To this day, everyone  still thinks it was them.



I suppose it was hilarious  And yes, cats usually pee on only one place and then they scratch the sand to get it over the pee. It must been pretty hard to clean that up, especially when it dries.



Bishop said:


> :disillusionment:
> 
> Anywho, I have another confession!
> 
> When I work on Saturdays at my office... I go the whole day without shoes on. Just socks in my office.



Why do you work on Saturdays? People who work during the weekend here are mostly in retail and coffee shops.


----------



## Bishop (May 20, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Why do you work on Saturdays? People who work during the weekend here are mostly in retail and coffee shops.



Our field offices run deliveries on Saturdays, and since my staff runs computer support for them over the phone, we need to be there. Each IT person works 1 Saturday a month, and gets time and a half for it.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 20, 2014)

I love 'Never Gonna Give You Up' and can do an uncanny Astley clap N' shuffle. You know a  party's peaked when I smash that out and everyone starts following suit. That's how this forum will end you know, all of us breaking out some Astley and never wanting to speak to each other again.


----------



## Schrody (May 20, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Our field offices run deliveries on Saturdays, and since my staff runs computer support for them over the phone, we need to be there. Each IT person works 1 Saturday a month, and gets time and a half for it.



Better than working every Saturday


----------



## Ariel (May 20, 2014)

I love reality shows that have to do with creation of some kind--baking shows, cooking shows, project runway, makeover shows, home remodeling shows, etc.

I can watch them for hours.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 20, 2014)

I only watch reality TV if there's a chance everyone on it will die in a huge ball of screaming flames, which isn't a lot.

All that ego and hair gel -- something's gotta blow one day. Fingers crossed the summer heat will ignite a spark!


There's something on every year in the UK called Great British Menu, I love that; and Hell's Kitchen/Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## Ariel (May 20, 2014)

I love Gordon Ramsey.

I met his (former?) step-mother in Arkansas of all places.  She was a very sweet woman who reminded me of my grandmother.  She was from Stratford-upon-Avon and was genuinely surprised I knew that was were Shakespeare was born.

She did not seem to bear Gordon the same regard that I now have for him but I did not have to live with him.


----------



## Guy Faukes (May 20, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I love Gordon Ramsey.



Gordon seems like a pompous jerk who reams out his underlings, but if you watch his British shows, you can tell he's a demanding perfectionist who wants things to be exactly as they should, which is necessary for a Michelin star chef. He's a puppy dog. A very wrinkly and overbearing puppy dog


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 20, 2014)

Me too, Ramsay cracks me up. Small world that you met someone that close to him, cool story. Off topic, but Arkansas is one of the most beautiful places on Earth I think.

Anyway, a lot of non-English people I know (mostly American) are seriously shocked when they watch the uncensored version of Hell's Kitchen for the first time, it's hilarious. Being a south Londoner I didn't even know there were people who got super offended by profanity 'til I was in my teens. When I went to Florida people were flabbergasted at the language I was using, but it's just an expression of general anger/humour with me, not a directed attack like Gordon does, haha. You donkey!

*
Confession:* I was sitting on a plastic chair at school in the lunch hall, and I'd had trapped wind for a few days. No big deal I thought. Well, _guess_ when it decided to come out and play? It was so damn loud and painful, I swear to god, it must have reverberated between the chair and my nether region a thousand times. I thought I'd been shot or something, and every single kid turned and laughed for about five minutes, even the teachers. Just the volume of it made me cry with laughter too, so it's not really an embarrassing memory, and I felt great after! It was like the Last King of Scotland. 

I just said, "Ooh, don't have the meatballs!" and that was the end of it. Everyone must have a story like that, right? Come on, dish out the goods people. Where did you let one rip and what did it register in decibels, I want the stats.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 20, 2014)

astroannie said:


> The designated hitter, though ...



It's evil.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 20, 2014)

astroannie said:


> The designated hitter, though ...



..is the best thing in baseball. 

I know, I know.

but...I would much rather NOT see a pitcher (or some bench schlub) who is almost a guaranteed out coming up to bat in the bottom of the ninth inning of a tie game.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 20, 2014)

I thought that said designated Hitler, ha. He drives the drunk people home from fancy dress parties. No, he leads them home in a goose-stepping conga line! 

Oh I hope I dream that tonight.


----------



## BryanJ62 (May 20, 2014)

*In the late 80's I was a huge Tiffany fan. I'm not sure I feel better or not????*


----------



## InstituteMan (May 20, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> ..is the best thing in baseball.
> 
> I know, I know.
> 
> but...I would much rather NOT see a pitcher (or some bench schlub) who is almost a guaranteed out coming up to bat in the bottom of the ninth inning of a tie game.



Dude, strategy. Double switches. Bench and bullpen management. Plus, the pitcher is a baseball player. Not even close a close call: the DH is evil. Oh, and the mound should be raised again.

Jeeze, you think you know a guy . . . :stung:


----------



## Gumby (May 20, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Me too, Ramsay cracks me up. Small world that you met someone that close to him, cool story. Off topic, but Arkansas is one of the most beautiful places on Earth I think.



Agree on both counts. 



> Where did you let one rip and what did it register in decibels, I want the stats.



Silly boy! Everyone knows that women don't fart.


----------



## Schrody (May 21, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I love reality shows that have to do with creation of some kind--baking shows, cooking shows, project runway, makeover shows, home remodeling shows, etc.
> 
> I can watch them for hours.



Me too, give me cooking, even bad one 



Bruno Spatola said:


> I only watch reality TV if there's a chance everyone on it will die in a huge ball of screaming flames, which isn't a lot.
> 
> All that ego and hair gel -- something's gotta blow one day. Fingers crossed the summer heat will ignite a spark!
> 
> ...



You must be a Michael Bay fan :drinkcoffee::mrgreen:



amsawtell said:


> I love Gordon Ramsey.



I like Heston Blumenthal more, he's a 9000th level wizard


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 21, 2014)

Schrody said:


> You must be a Michael Bay fan



I'm a _The Rock_ fan, learn the distinction please. 






Just look at that bomb. It looks like a sex toy that can make coffee or something (which would be the greatest invention since the second wheel!)


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 21, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Dude, strategy. Double switches. Bench and bullpen management. Plus, the pitcher is a baseball player. Not even close a close call: the DH is evil. Oh, and the mound should be raised again.
> 
> Jeeze, you think you know a guy . . . :stung:



The average fan in the stands could give two poops about strategy. I am a big fan of the game and I know what's what. I know about all the strategy with the double switches and such. My uncle taught me to keep score (a gift that, unfortunately, I have since forgotten) and about the nuances of the game. I grew up watching Sparky Anderson manage the Tigers.  But the time for that kind of thing is passing.

The ONLY reason the DH isn't in both leagues is because the antiques who run the game want to keep the AL and NL "separate". Even though they play each other all year now. It doesn't make sense for a National league team to have to go to an AL park and play  guy who is, at best, a fringe kind of guy off the bench in the DH spot. It's also doesn't make sense for an AL team to go to an NL park and have to have their pitcher hit when he NEVER hits.

Justin Verlander is one of the best pitchers in the game...but the guy can't hit to save his life. It took him until THIS season to register his first hit.

Like I said, there is no excitement in seeing a pitcher, who is almost guaranteed to be an automatic out as long as the opposing pitcher gets the ball somewhere in the neighborhood of the strike zone, coming up in a tie game..bottom of the 9th inning. There are a very few pitchers, Carlos Zombrano, Johnny Cueto, Dontrelle Willis, who can (or could) hit. But for every guy that can, there are dozens who simply can't.

I would accept the removal of the DH if, and only if, the pitchers were actually coached to be able to hit around .250.

A double switch doesn't do a whole lot to alleviate that problem since the guy they would be bringing up is still a bench player. Still not going to be a guy who hits well. Maybe, just maybe a little bit less of an automatic out...but not by much.

As far as raising the mound?? What for? So we can see a bunch of 1-0 or 2-1 games. That would kill the game's popularity rather quickly among NEW fans. Baseball has enough trouble drawing them in as it is. Why do you think it took so long for soccer to gain any traction in the United States? Soccer would get a whole lot more popular in a big hurry if they got rid of the offsides call and started awarding penalty kicks for flopping.


----------



## Schrody (May 21, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I'm a _The Rock_ fan, learn the distinction please.



He's okay


----------



## aj47 (May 21, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I would much rather NOT see a pitcher (or some bench schlub) who is almost a guaranteed out coming up to bat in the bottom of the ninth inning of a tie game.



The Babe was a pitcher.


----------



## Greimour (May 21, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> I used to be a massive thief.





Riptide said:


> I've always wanted to be a thief. How was it?




I was once a tea leaf too...

... Back in my not so glorious glory days, someone told me; "if you can peel an orange in your pocket with one hand - you will be an excellent thief or pick pocket"
- Well, I was able, so I tested my hand at it here and there. Turned out I was pretty good. After my 'friends' got a bit of a reputation in a particular local shop, I went in to see how tough it was. With three shopkeepers watching me and two (plus a camera) watching my friend - I still managed to take a big-ass remote control car (too big to hide anywhere on my person)

I stuck it up my top and partially in my pants whilst sucking in my belly (to the point of resembling a seven-year hardcore anorexic.) I could still tell (just) that something was hidden in my top (an over-sized rectangle box almost as wide as your hips would do that) - but what amazed me more was that I had stuck it there without being seen. The next step was successfully walking out of the shop without anyone noticing and without letting my belly returning to its former shape.

After being successful and proving it to my peers. I returned it and told them their security sucked. That's the day I stopped my pilfering ways. The shop keeper was the only one to share my amazement at successfully stowing the object in a manner that wasn't noticed and successfully getting out of the shop with it. We joked about it for a few minutes where he said: "I am tempted to give it to you for free just for managing it" - Still, I promised not to do it anymore and told him to change the layout of his shop and the cameras. He never did. He closed the shop six-months later.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 21, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> The average fan in the stands could give two poops about strategy. I am a big fan of the game and I know what's what. I know about all the strategy with the double switches and such. My uncle taught me to keep score (a gift that, unfortunately, I have since forgotten) and about the nuances of the game. I grew up watching Sparky Anderson manage the Tigers.  But the time for that kind of thing is passing.
> 
> The ONLY reason the DH isn't in both leagues is because the antiques who run the game want to keep the AL and NL "separate". Even though they play each other all year now. It doesn't make sense for a National league team to have to go to an AL park and play  guy who is, at best, a fringe kind of guy off the bench in the DH spot. It's also doesn't make sense for an AL team to go to an NL park and have to have their pitcher hit when he NEVER hits.
> 
> ...



I am all for pitchers duels. I am also all for ending the abomination that is inter league play (we had inter league play before: it was called the World Series).

i understand what you say about the average fan, and I am mostly being cantankerous, but I do wonder if the game hasn't gone too far in catering to the lowest common denominator instead of the fans passionate enough to evangelize for the sport.

As for soccer, my two favorite sports to watch are baseball and soccer. They both have a rhythm and a pace to them I find appealing. Basketball and American football are fun enough, but they just don't grip me anymore. 

I agree that soccer flopping is bad, and should earn more yellow cards. The offsides rule has to stay, though, both because of tradition (sports is about the only area where I find that a valid argument) and because the game would actually become a real drag if teams were just camping over the entire length of the pitch (err, field): nothing but mostly missed long balls would be played.

It is good we found something to bicker about, TS, after mostly agreeing and all around here. Agreement is boring!


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 21, 2014)

I am a huge Star Wars fan. I've read dozens of the books, I've seen all the cartoon TV shows, and I have read vastly from the Star Wars Wiki: Wookieepedia. I know more about who has sat on the Jedi Council than I know about the NBA. The obsession started when I was but seven years old and only recently died down after I wrote a rather extensive fan fiction a couple of years ago. That being said, the Star Trek movies (the ones by J.J. Abrams) are the only Star Trek related things I've ever seen.

Also, I would like to be a writer. Never told anyone that. Thought I'd get it out there....


----------



## Bishop (May 21, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> That being said, the Star Trek movies (the ones by J.J. Abrams) are the only Star Trek related things I've ever seen.



View attachment 5674


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 21, 2014)

> I'm a The Rock fan. . .





Schrody said:


> He's okay



Oh gee, I didn't see that one coming.

Comedy genius Schrody, ladies and gentlemen. If only I had an amusing meme to express how obvious that was (lure!). Damn this exceptionally unlikely photograph allergy of mine!



thepancreas11 said:


> That being said, the Star Trek movies (the ones by J.J. Abrams) are the only Star Trek related things I've ever seen.



That's a bit of a shame, because Abrams is an amateur movie maker at best (just my opinion). I hated everything about those films, but I don't like to sound bitter. A lot of people liked them.


----------



## Schrody (May 21, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Oh gee, I didn't see that one coming.
> 
> Comedy genius Schrody, ladies and gentlemen. If only I had an amusing meme to express how obvious that was (lure!). Damn this exceptionally unlikely photograph allergy of mine!
> 
> ...



I love The Rock, he had some good movies 

EDIT: be careful, you don't want a sarcasm overdose


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 21, 2014)

astroannie said:


> The Babe was a pitcher.



Not during the time he _was_* The Babe*, he wasn't. Once he got traded to they Yankees, he wasn't a pitcher, he was the right fielder.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 21, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> I am all for pitchers duels. I am also all for ending the abomination that is inter league play (we had inter league play before: it was called the World Series).



Actually, I kinda like Interleague play. But, again, it's from the standpoint of a fan. Thanks to Interleague play, I was able to see Miguel Cabrera play after I moved to the Cincinnati area. I wouldn't have been able to do that if the Reds hadn't hosted the Tigers. I think, as much as the purists hate it, Interleague play isn't all bad.



> i understand what you say about the average fan, and I am mostly being cantankerous, but I do wonder if the game hasn't gone too far in catering to the lowest common denominator instead of the fans passionate enough to evangelize for the sport.



People these days are too pressed for time to want to spend -4 hours at the park watching the game. It's also become almost impossible to take a family such as mine (2 adults and 4 kids) to a game due to the sheer cost involved. Between tickets, parking and food, even buying the cheapie seats in the bleachers, it costs almost 200 bucks to take everyone. Baseball has to do something to get new fans. There just aren't enough of the "evangelists" to keep the game afloat without bringing in the "casual" fan.



> As for soccer, my two favorite sports to watch are baseball and soccer. They both have a rhythm and a pace to them I find appealing.



I agree. I enjoy both sports, myself. It took me a while to get into soccer, but it's a great game.



> I agree that soccer flopping is bad, and should earn more yellow cards. The offsides rule has to stay, though, both because of tradition (sports is about the only area where I find that a valid argument) and because the game would actually become a real drag if teams were just camping over the entire length of the pitch (err, field): nothing but mostly missed long balls would be played.



The offsides rule could be eliminated, and teams wouldn't camp if the powers that be in the game put in a rule similar to one in the NBA that says a player can't hang out in that certain area (in this case being farther back than the deepest defender) for more than a certain amount of time. I will give you an example of a rule being eliminated that the purists thought would "ruin the game".

In the NHL (National Hockey League for those unfamiliar with the initials) there used to be a rule against the Two Line Pass. That meant that no pass could not cross more than one of the three lines painted on the ice. It plugged up the middle of the ice and made the game drag because teams didn't have to worry too much about an opponent getting too far behind their defensemen.

Once the NHL removed that rule, the game spread out more and the ice "opened up". That made the game a whole lot more exciting for the "casual fan" because it created a lot more scoring opportunities.

I believe a tweak to the rules of soccer would serve it very well. I understand tradition, but tradition will only put a limited number of butts in seats. Especially here in the U.S.



> It is good we found something to bicker about, TS, after mostly agreeing and all around here. Agreement is boring!



True enough, sir. It's even better when the bickering is between friends. No one takes it personally that way.


----------



## Pandora (May 21, 2014)

I love Cher . . . Happy Birthday Cher! (one day late)


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 21, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I love The Rock, he had some good movies



Nope.


----------



## Bishop (May 21, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I love The Rock, he had some good movies





Bruno Spatola said:


> Nope.



Easy there, cowboy! I loved the film adaptation of "Doom".


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 21, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Easy there, cowboy! I loved the film adaptation of "Doom".



NNNNNNNOOOOOOPE.

I know you like movies that are garbage for some reason, but everyone has a line. DOOM took that line, and then drove it through my brain.


----------



## Schrody (May 21, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Nope.



I liked The Rundown


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 21, 2014)

Oh, I'll watch it if The Rock gets run down.


----------



## Schrody (May 21, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Oh, I'll watch it if The Rock gets run down.



We'll, he's running all right.


----------



## Bishop (May 21, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> NNNNNNNOOOOOOPE.
> 
> I know you like movies that are garbage for some reason, but everyone has a line. DOOM took that line, and then drove it through my brain.



Srsly?!

I love that film  But it's true, I do love terrible movies... >.> So my judgement is flawed.


----------



## Schrody (May 21, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Srsly?!
> 
> I love that film  But it's true, I do love terrible movies... >.> So my judgement is flawed.



Don't feel bad, I love terrible movies too; Mortal Kombat


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 21, 2014)

Hey, we had this conversation, remember? And I mentioned Mortal Kombat as a bad movie I liked . . . which I watched yesterday, in fact . . . but I don't convince myself that they're really good because they're so bad. They're really, really baaaaad. The Rock's films are baaaaaaaaaaaad.

Some people are, "It's so bad it's good." I'm, "It's so bad it's really bad." DOOM though? No. No no no no no no no, I shan't have it.


----------



## Schrody (May 21, 2014)

I know, we both love Mortal Kombat, but I like trashy movies. One of worse trash movies: The Reanimator. The Rundown is at least fun


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 21, 2014)

I love Mortal Kombat because I love the video games, and because the soundtrack is kinda badass. Do you have the same excuse? Do you!?

I don't know how you guys sleep at night with memories of such films floating in your tainted minds.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 21, 2014)

I confess that I am shocked that only TS, astroannie, and I love America, mothers, and apple pie enough to argue about baseball.


----------



## aj47 (May 21, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Not during the time he _was_* The Babe*, he wasn't. Once he got traded to they Yankees, he wasn't a pitcher, he was the right fielder.



He pitched the Red Sox to back-to-back world championships.  And, once they noticed he could hit, he became an outfielder for the simple reason that pitchers have regular days off much more frequently than outfielders. 

The point being that there was no DH so they were able to tell he could hit.  Had there been a DH, he would never have come to prominence.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 21, 2014)

astroannie said:


> He pitched the Red Sox to back-to-back world championships.  And, once they noticed he could hit, he became an outfielder for the simple reason that pitchers have regular days off much more frequently than outfielders.
> 
> The point being that there was no DH so they were able to tell he could hit.  Had there been a DH, he would never have come to prominence.



If there was ever a case where,in today's game, I saw around half of the pitchers in the Majors (relievers AND starters) who could hit better than .250, I would stop arguing in favor of the DH.

Pitchers can't hit. For the most part, they rarely do any batting practice because they are such an expensive commodity. Teams don't want their best pitchers pulling a muscle or hurting themselves in some way while taking batting practice. 

What went on back in Babe Ruth's day is pretty much irrelevant because it's a completely different game today. There was no such thing as a Closer back them. There were barely any relief pitchers in general. Ys a lot of pitchers back in those days could hit. But when was the last time you saw a pitcher hit .250 with more than 5 homers and 50 RBI?? I haven't seen one in all my time as a fan. Maybe it's happened and I didn't know about it, but I doubt it.

My point it this...no matter how the "purists" complain and bemoan the fact, the game HAS to keep up with the changing times. The "casual fan" has an attention span that is a whole lot shorter than it used to be. They aren't interested in the strategy and other nuances of the game. If there is no scoring, they get bored and start flipping channels.

- - - Updated - - -

Ohhh...and had there been a DH back in Ruth's day...he would have been one.


----------



## Schrody (May 22, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I love Mortal Kombat because I love the video games, and because the soundtrack is kinda badass. Do you have the same excuse? Do you!?
> 
> I don't know how you guys sleep at night with memories of such films floating in your tainted minds.



Well, of course I like it because of the game, nobody likes it because it's Academy awarded movie  And soundtrack is contagious.



InstituteMan said:


> I confess that I am shocked that only TS, astroannie, and I love America, mothers, and apple pie enough to argue about baseball.



Baseball couldn't work in my country because local mobsters bought all baseball bats


----------



## Greimour (May 22, 2014)

Between 'The Rock' and 'Baseball' these confessions fail to be confessions ^_^


For the record, I don't like Doom - I think I have pretty good taste in movies and I do like Dwayne The Rock Johnson. I liked him as a wrestler and I like him in some films. 

Bad films with him in include - G.I.Joe Retaliation, Doom, No Pain No Gain, others 
Meh films include: Journey 1 and 2, Scorpion King, Mummy, others
Good films include: Fast and Furious films, Tooth Fairy (in a cheesy way), Gridiron Gang (good enough to be considered good), others

Also, for baseball... the sport is more boring than tennis - about on par with golf (pun accidental) - it has as much excitement as "They're making a left turn" Nascar.  (in other words, close to none and when there is some excitement it's over after a few moments)


My newest confession:

I have a dislike for feet. :/


----------



## Bishop (May 22, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Between 'The Rock' and 'Baseball' these confessions fail to be confessions ^_^



True! My turn then...

I don't like chocolate. I mean, I like some chocolate, but when people offer things that are sweet/dessert-y, I'm always like, ick.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 22, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> If there was ever a case where,in today's game, I saw around half of the pitchers in the Majors (relievers AND starters) who could hit better than .250, I would stop arguing in favor of the DH.
> 
> Pitchers can't hit. For the most part, they rarely do any batting practice because they are such an expensive commodity. Teams don't want their best pitchers pulling a muscle or hurting themselves in some way while taking batting practice.
> 
> ...



I understand but disagree with the notion that pitchers are not typically good at hitting and therefore fans will find it more entertaining to watch a DH hit.

I understand and mostly agree with the notion that baseball games have tended to be too long for many fans.

The thing is, a baseball game lasts 27 outs per team, so making at least three of those outs MUCH harder to get (by having a DH instead of a pitcher at the plate) inevitably increases the length of games. I doubt that the AL is going to nix the DH to speed up games, and the length of games is not even close to my chief objection to the DH, but I do think that the answer to shortening game length is to stop being so dang pro-offense in the rules, hence my earlier tongue-in-cheek suggestion that we raise the mound.

One thing that could be done right away to speed up games is to just make guys play. The umps should just stop letting hitters step out. The hitter is not entitled to call time once he is in the box. The umps need to move pitchers along as well, but that is a little harder to force. I haven't watched the Yankees and the Red Sox play in a while, because I just don't have that kind of karmic load to work off, but those two teams playing one another used to be unwatchable affairs of pitchers stepping off the rubber and batters calling time.


----------



## Ariel (May 22, 2014)

Fella/Kilroy has had a _leeetle_ too much to drink tonight.  It amuses me greatly because he's such a teddy bear.  I worry about him but he's in "happy drunk" stage and not "I'm voiding my bowels wherever is convenient" stage.

I guess the confession here is that I find him incredibly adorable at the moment in that "turtle on it's back" sort of way.  I want to help out, really, but first I'm going to take a few pictures while you wriggle and struggle.


----------



## Cran (May 22, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Between 'The Rock' and 'Baseball' these confessions fail to be confessions ^_^
> 
> 
> For the record, I don't like Doom - I think I have pretty good taste in movies and I do like Dwayne The Rock Johnson. I liked him as a wrestler and I like him in some films.
> ...


I notice you didn't mention Be Cool or Welcome to the Jungle in these groups; I half expected The Rock to put in at least a cameo in Expendables 2.


----------



## Schrody (May 23, 2014)

Cran said:


> I notice you didn't mention Be Cool or Welcome to the Jungle in these groups; I half expected The Rock to put in at least a cameo in Expendables 2.



They did translate it Welcome to the Jungle here, but the original title is The Rundown. I like first better.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 23, 2014)

Cran said:


> I notice you didn't mention Be Cool or Welcome to the Jungle in these groups; I half expected The Rock to put in at least a cameo in Expendables 2.



I LOVED Rock in Be Cool. I really like the fact that he isn't afraid to take roles that go against his "tough guy" image. And Welcome to the Jungle was called The Rundown here as well.


----------



## Cran (May 23, 2014)

(I know this is, and I apologise for, taking the thread even further off track, but) yes; I've noticed that films coming to Oz occasionally get different titles - happened to a Sidney Portier, Tom Berenger movie (called Deadly Pursuit when I first saw it), and to a Heath Ledger movie (called The Sin Eater, ditto). Must be a marketing thing.

And yes, those two (DJ/t R) roles stood out to me for taking the standard tough guy image and twisting it on itself.


----------



## Folcro (May 23, 2014)

Bless me Bishop, for I have sinned---

I think Shakespeare was overrated.

(Oh, that felt good).


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 23, 2014)

The Tempest and Macbeth are absolute masterpieces to me, they're beautiful, but I've never got on with any of his other work. Overrated a little for sure, but his contributions to the English language are deserving of everyone's respect, especially writers.

I think his characterization is some of the best ever achieved also, even if the plays themselves can drag on and feel overladen.


----------



## Bishop (May 23, 2014)

Folcro said:


> Bless me Bishop, for I have sinned---
> 
> I think Shakespeare was overrated.
> 
> (Oh, that felt good).



View attachment 5680

HAMLET?! C'mon you gotta give me HAMLET?!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 23, 2014)

You have one more shocked Picard use remaining, then you'll have to move on to another starship captain. Sorry, meme law.


----------



## midnightpoet (May 23, 2014)

Actually, I'll agree with Folcro.  My worst grades at university were when we were studying Shakespeare (although the next semester I was on the dean's list).  The experience soured me on the dude.  Over the years, though, my attitude has softened a little.


----------



## Bishop (May 23, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> You have one more shocked Picard use remaining, then you'll have to move on to another starship captain. Sorry, meme law.



Challenge accepted.


View attachment 5681


----------



## Ariel (May 23, 2014)

Shakespeare was a genius in so far as creating beautiful poetic works.  Did you know that Romeo and Juliet's first conversation with one another was a sonnet complete with metaphor?  It's an over-done play, sure, but it's beautifully written.

(My Shakespeare course was a summer semester course.  We were reading a play a night and writing weekly analysis for a month).


----------



## Morkonan (May 23, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5UG7ISJfP0


----------



## Ariel (May 23, 2014)

I confess that I'm hiding out in the dark living room of my mother-in-law's house because they have a fire going on the back porch and I'm trying not to freak out.


----------



## Schrody (May 24, 2014)

I spend most of my days in my pj's all day long. Yes, I do change them :mrgreen:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I spend most of my days in my pj's all day long. Yes, I do change them :mrgreen:



Then you either have the best job in the world, or suffer from baby syndrome: a disease I just made up...


----------



## escorial (May 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I spend most of my days in my pj's all day long. Yes, I do change them :mrgreen:



it was very trendy in these here parts for girls/women to wear there pj's in and out the house all day..then it became chavy...but some still do


----------



## Schrody (May 24, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Then you either have the best job in the world, or suffer from baby syndrome: a disease I just made up...



Currently unemployed. I don't have to be all dressed up for house cleaning 



escorial said:


> it was very trendy in these here parts for girls/women to wear there pj's in and out the house all day..then it became chavy...but some still do



I don't even wear sweatpants outside the house.


----------



## Cran (May 24, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Then you either have the best job in the world, or suffer from baby syndrome: a disease I just made up...


I think you mean Egyptian Flu - the victims of which are doomed to be mummies forever more.


----------



## popsprocket (May 25, 2014)

I like the movie Pitch Perfect.

There, I said it.

And I swear it's not _just_ because Anna Kendrick is pretty... mostly.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 26, 2014)

I'm currently holding the biggest secret of my life, and am not allowed to tell anyone. Worst part is, I can't talk to the person involved either. :\ My life.


----------



## Schrody (May 26, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> I'm currently holding the biggest secret of my life, and am not allowed to tell anyone. Worst part is, I can't talk to the person involved either. :\ My life.



Sorry to hear that, but you know, if it's really serious, maybe you should tell that person; it may hurt less if it's from a friendly face, and it may influence on his choices. It all depends what secret is, and are you ready to be "hated" by that person for not telling him/her. 

When I see a word (any) I like to "write" it with my finger the way I would normally write it, in the air, but with my hand down so no one would see. I often do that when I'm somewhere in town, reading names of the stores, etc.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 26, 2014)

"He" is a "she" and I haven't heard from that person in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 26, 2014)

Schrody said:


> When I see a word (any) I like to "write" it with my finger the way I would normally write it, in the air, but with my hand down so no one would see. I often do that when I'm somewhere in town, reading names of the stores, etc.



And I thought Joseph Merrick was weird. . . I'm not sure the world is ready for your crazy air-writing antics, Schrody. Maybe in those wildly illegal, underground air-writing clubs you hear whispers about in half-forgotten streets, but not in public. Tready carefully -- the walls have ears. 

Confession: I once walked on every crack in the pavement and killed a black cat with a broken mirror under a ladder with the number 13 tattooed on my forehead. Note: may be a lie.


----------



## aj47 (May 26, 2014)

I count on my fingers. Really.


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2014)

astroannie said:


> I count on my fingers. Really.



I do that too. #-oNot always, but I do that.


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> And I thought Joseph Merrick was weird. . . I'm not sure the world is ready for your crazy air-writing antics, Schrody. Maybe in those wildly illegal, underground air-writing clubs you hear whispers about in half-forgotten streets, but not in public. Tready carefully -- the walls have ears.
> 
> Confession: I once walked on every crack in the pavement and killed a black cat with a broken mirror under a ladder with the number 13 tattooed on my forehead. Note: may be a lie.



No, the world is not ready for me, because I bring peace and higher level of consciousness. Peasants! 

What are you, Edgar Allan Poe?


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> "He" is a "she" and I haven't heard from that person in 2 weeks.



Depends how good are you with that person. Are you close, or she's just somebody you know?


----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2014)

I said in another thread... I LOVE TRON LEGACY.

Anyway, I also confess that as much as I love my extended family... erm, as much as I'm familial-ly obligated to love my extended family, I'd really REALLY rather my two cousins who gravely hate one another not move to my town.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 27, 2014)

If I could turn everyone's voices off in Tron Legacy, it'd be a good movie. The soundtrack's great as I said in that same thread, and it looks absolutely phenomenal, but that mangled fetus of a script squeezes the life out of it. I wish I could roll back my brain to its fifteen-year-old, magpie-like state; when unimportant things like 'storytelling' got in the way of the special effects and constant one-liners, each worse than the last, but I realized how shallow those things can be, and how little effort is put into them. That love not just to make a throwaway summer light show, but soomething to talk about in twenty years. 

I bought the soundtrack and watched the bluray on mute, anyway. Best music video of all time!


----------



## squidtender (May 27, 2014)

I'm the Ops Manager for a big company, so I have to act confident. How do I do that? I sing "Staying Alive" in my head all day.


----------



## BryanJ62 (May 27, 2014)

*I still love Motley Crue's Home Sweet Home.*


----------



## BryanJ62 (May 27, 2014)

BryanJ62 said:


> *She will find you.....*





amsawtell said:


> I confess that I'm hiding out in the dark living room of my mother-in-law's house because they have a fire going on the back porch and I'm trying not to freak out.


----------

